# Skullcrusher 3.0



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Since I have respect for the guys who have followed my journals in the past...

If it goes smoothly I will keep going. If not then I guess I won't.

What I have planned for myself is 6 mini workouts per week, 9 different workouts total.

With my job, injury, and my goals this is what seems like it will work best for me right now.

Right now I'm more concerned with cardio, destroying fat, and retaining muscle.

No longer posting weight, sets, or reps...maybe after my cut when I go back to normal workouts.

To me exercise selection is far more interesting anyway.

Goal is 172 lbs. Officially starting cut on 06-01-22.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Monday - 05-30-22
Focus = Back
Weight = 197.0 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
BB Deadlift
BB Bent Over Row
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes


----------



## Trendkill (May 31, 2022)

Did those dumbbell handles arrive?


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

Right on man !! Good to see this.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Did those dumbbell handles arrive?


Yeah they are bad ass...but now I need more smaller oly plates.

Right now my options are 30 lbs, 70 lbs, or 130 lbs with the plates I have.


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah they are bad ass...but now I need more smaller oly plates.
> 
> Right now my options are 30 lbs, 70 lbs, or 130 lbs with the plates I have.


Micros aren't too expensive , or if you have like extra 5's around ? toss a few on the drill press or make a jig to hold it and just drill em out. Blow like 5 or 10 1" holes through em to lighten em up , 2.5's would work best for that if ya had them.


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

These look cool as fuck but I can't afford fancy shit like these. 








						Rogue Dumbbell Bumpers
					

Designed specifically for use with our Loadable Dumbbells, Rogue’s cylindrical Dumbbell Bumpers come in six weight increments (10LB, 15LB, 25LB, 35LB, 45LB, 55LB)—each measuring the same 230mm in diameter.




					www.roguefitness.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> Micros aren't too expensive , or if you have like extra 5's around ? toss a few on the drill press or make a jig to hold it and just drill em out. Blow like 5 or 10 1" holes through em to lighten em up , 2.5's would work best for that if ya had them.


Currently have:

1.25 lbs x 2
2.5 lbs x 2
5 lbs x 2
10 lbs x 4
25 lbs x 4
35 lbs x 2
45 lbs x 2

So the Micro Gainz 1.25 lbs pair is $24.99, will match the ones I have.

The 2.5 lbs x 2 and 5 lbs x 2 will cost me about $21...then I would be in decent shape until I start going heavy again then I need the big ol' fat plates!

Just trying to buy the stuff that matches what I have. Bumper plates, I have Sorinex 25 lbs x 2 which are freaking awesome. Want to collect 45 lbs x 8 of those! About $110 each with shipping.


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Currently have:
> 
> 1.25 lbs x 2
> 2.5 lbs x 2
> ...


I was going to get the Sorinex , you showed them to me originally I've still got the website saved but REP was having a sale on cast iron 45's and free shipping soooo .. yeah.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> I was going to get the Sorinex , you showed them to me originally I've still got the website saved but REP was having a sale on cast iron 45's and free shipping soooo .. yeah.


Those Rogue DB bumpers are sweet though...would have to hit the lottery or sell a kidney or something!

Cast iron plates I get the cheapies and they have worked out just fine, no chipped paint.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/BalanceF...-Olympic-2-5-45lbs-Multiple-Options/689341171


----------



## Yano (May 31, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Those Rogue DB bumpers are sweet though...would have to hit the lottery or sell a kidney or something!
> 
> Cast iron plates I get the cheapies and they have worked out just fine, no chipped paint.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/BalanceF...-Olympic-2-5-45lbs-Multiple-Options/689341171


Nice these are the one's I picked up , they are power coated ,, I think lol they were on sale i got them for 119 each. 








						Iron Plates | REP Fitness
					

Shop Iron Plates at REP Fitness. These cost-effective iron Olympic plates are perfect for strength training and powerlifting. Load 'em up for lifts. Bring the gym home!




					repfitness.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice these are the one's I picked up , they are power coated ,, I think lol they were on sale i got them for 119 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 10 lbs x 2 of those but they are the only plates I have that the paint started chipping on the first day I used them. Standard brand is cheaper wherever I got them from, can't remember. Maybe Amazon or Walmart.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 31, 2022)

Tuesday - 05-31-22
Focus = Biceps
Weight = 197.0 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
Chin Up
BB Curl
DB Incline Hammer Curl
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 1, 2022)

Wednesday - 06-01-22
Focus = Chest
Weight = 198.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
BB Bench Press
BB Incline Bench Press
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice these are the one's I picked up , they are power coated ,, I think lol they were on sale i got them for 119 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I offended your sense of judgment in some way. For all I know, the ones I have were flawed and maybe that's why they were cheaper. Maybe your powder coat is baked on better.


----------



## Yano (Jun 2, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry if I offended your sense of judgment in some way. For all I know, the ones I have were flawed and maybe that's why they were cheaper. Maybe your powder coat is baked on better.


no not at all bubba just showin ya the ones i had found , you aint never officially offended me ever.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 2, 2022)

Thursday - 06-02-22
Focus = Triceps
Weight = 199.6 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
BB Close Grip Bench Press
Dips
Rope Triceps Pushdown
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes

Tried DB Skullcrushers, left elbow started hurting after only 5 reps with moderate weight. So I just decided to throw in some pushdowns since kickbacks are only for men with giant cocks. I have a little tiny cock doggie so no kickbacks for me I'm afraid.

Actually gaining weight! Could be because I am trying to finish off a few bulking carbs asap. I sweat at work, sweat from cardio, tren will be more sweat...in July. My diet will be locked down soon though which should help. I just don't like to waste food with prices the way they are.

4 weeks diet and cardio - TRT only
8 weeks Tren and Proviron
4 weeks diet and cardio - TRT only

Originally I wanted to lose all my fat BEFORE bulking because muscle supposedly grows easier with a lower body fat percentage. Or so I read. Got tempted into doing a bulk. If I am successful at getting my body fat down to something halfway decent I will probably switch to 8 week cycles like normal folk.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 3, 2022)

Friday - 06-03-22
Focus = Quads
Weight = 197.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
BB Squat
BB Front Squat
DB Split Squat
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 4, 2022)

Saturday - 06-04-22
Focus = Shoulders
Weight = 197.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes
BB Seated Behind Neck Press
DB Lateral Raise
Band Face Pull
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 15 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

Well I seem to be overdosing on protein doing 6 days.

Otherwise was working out good.

Back to 3 days I guess.


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I seem to be overdosing on protein doing 6 days.
> 
> Otherwise was working out good.
> 
> Back to 3 days I guess.


What happens when you overdose on protein? I've never had that happen, unless you're referring to meat sweats and atrocious smelling farts. 😜


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> What happens when you overdose on protein? I've never had that happen, unless you're referring to meat sweats and atrocious smelling farts. 😜


Protein farts big time, stomach turbulence, diarrhea, bad metallic taste in mouth.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 5, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Protein farts big time, stomach turbulence, diarrhea, bad metallic taste in mouth.


Have you tried diversifying your protein sources some? This has helped me soooo much.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you tried diversifying your protein sources some? This has helped me soooo much.


If you mean food, yes I do that.

This is mostly from too many protein shakes, which I cannot afford to diversify. Thought about skipping them on certain days but then which muscles are not important enough for a protein shake?


----------



## Yano (Jun 5, 2022)

Have you tried any of the premade stuff to see if that upsets ya belly ? maybe adding in a muscle milk or some thing like Ensure ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you mean food, yes I do that.
> 
> This is mostly from too many protein shakes, which I cannot afford to diversify. Thought about skipping them on certain days but then which muscles are not important enough for a protein shake?


What's your daily protein target? 

I believe it's only 0.8 grams per lb of lean bodyweight necessary for repair and building.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 5, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you mean food, yes I do that.
> 
> This is mostly from too many protein shakes, which I cannot afford to diversify. Thought about skipping them on certain days but then which muscles are not important enough for a protein shake?


I've cut out some of the protein shakes by snacking on yogurt, peanuts, smoked salmon, stuff like that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Have you tried any of the premade stuff to see if that upsets ya belly ? maybe adding in a muscle milk or some thing like Ensure ?


Fairlife shakes are better on my stomach too for some reason.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 5, 2022)

Chickpeas have a remarkable amount of protein in them also, if you care for those.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Have you tried any of the premade stuff to see if that upsets ya belly ? maybe adding in a muscle milk or some thing like Ensure ?


I used the same whey protein for the past 8 months without any problems. The premade drinks are more expensive.

I guess I'm too damn old to ask my body to process a ridiculous amount of protein!


----------



## Send0 (Jun 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Chickpeas have a remarkable amount of protein in them also, if you care for those.


Needs to be added to something like rice to make it a complete protein source..just FYI


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's your daily protein target?
> 
> I believe it's only 0.8 grams per lb of lean bodyweight necessary for repair and building.


114.48 grams going by that. Have not got into macros yet. So not sure exactly where I am at yet but I will definitely be getting to that soon.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Chickpeas have a remarkable amount of protein in them also, if you care for those.


I've tried chickpeas and red lentils but they make me really gassy.

I usually do garlic chicken, white rice, and green peas.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 6, 2022)

Monday = 06-06-22
Focus = Legs and Shoulders
Weight = 197.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes
BB Squat
BB Deadlift
BB Seated Behind Neck Press
Band Face Pull
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 8, 2022)

Wednesday - 06-08-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 195.2 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes
BB Seated Behind Neck Press
BB Bench Press
Dips
Rope Triceps Pushdown
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 12, 2022)

Friday - 06-10-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 193.8 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes
Chin Up
Pull Up
BB Bent Over Row
BB Rear Delt Row
BB Upright Row
BB Curl
DB Lateral Raise
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 20 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 13, 2022)

Monday = 06-13-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 193.8 lbs

Trap Bar Deadlift
BB Squat
Leg Extension
Leg Curl


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday = 06-13-22
> Focus = Legs
> Weight = 193.8 lbs
> 
> ...


Where's all the cardio?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Where's all the cardio?


Separated for energy purposes.

Recumbent Exercise Bike for 45 minutes tomorrow and Thursday.

Increasing by 5 minutes every week until I reach 60 minutes.

Then I will have to see.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 14, 2022)

Tuesday - 06-14-22
Focus = Cardio
Weight = 194.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 45 minutes


----------



## Yano (Jun 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Tuesday - 06-14-22
> Focus = Cardio
> Weight = 194.4 lbs
> 
> Recumbent Exercise Bike - 45 minutes


Git you some , be proud !!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 15, 2022)

Wednesday - 06-15-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 193.2 lbs

BB Seated Overhead Press
BB Bench Press
BB Close Grip Bench Press
Dips
DB Chest Fly
Rope Triceps Extension


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 16, 2022)

Thursday - 06-16-22
Focus = Cardio
Weight = 191.8 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 45 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 17, 2022)

Friday - 06-17-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 190.2 lbs

Pull Ups
BB Bent Over Row
BB Rear Delt Row
BB Upright Row
BB Curl
DB Seated Lateral Delt Raise
Band Face Pull


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 22, 2022)

Taking a break from workouts until I can get my back straightened out and hopefully most of this heat is over. Not taking a break from diet, cardio, or sweating my ass off at work.

Weight = 187.6 lbs

Starting to really see the fat disappear which is good!

To be at 0% body fat I would have to be 143.1 lbs! LOL...not going to happen but that's where I'm at.

Doc said I could still workout but to skip back and legs for now and lift lighter.

So as soon as I have the energy again I will get back on it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Taking a break from workouts until I can get my back straightened out and hopefully most of this heat is over. Not taking a break from diet, cardio, or sweating my ass off at work.
> 
> Weight = 187.6 lbs
> 
> ...


Just train arms and calves for now, or stuff you can pain free. Grow those bitches HUUUUUUGE!!! 

When your back is OK again, put those on the back burner, focus on what you can't train now.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 22, 2022)

Wednesday - 06-22-22
Weight = 187.6 lbs

BB Bench Press - 3 x 10 (close, standard, wide)
Cable Curl = 2 x 10
Triceps Pushdown - 2 x 10
Band Face Pull - 3 x 10


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 06-22-22
> Weight = 187.6 lbs
> 
> BB Bench Press - 3 x 10 (close, standard, wide)
> ...



Damn I haven’t done the band face pulls in a while. I used to love those. Resistance is so much different. Good stuff in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2022)

Setbacks suck dude. Look at me and all the shit I've faced with my heart and now back issues too all of a sudden. I can't catch a break. Keep at it, like cj said just do what you can do.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 23, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Setbacks suck dude. Look at me and all the shit I've faced with my heart and now back issues too all of a sudden. I can't catch a break. Keep at it, like cj said just do what you can do.


Aside from my back, I have been working my ass off in 98 degree weather so I have a total lack of energy right now. But I'm going to get it back on track asap.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 23, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Aside from my back, I have been working my ass off in 98 degree weather so I have a total lack of energy right now. But I'm going to get it back on track asap.



That sounds rough dude. Labor outside is enough on the body and trying to keep up in the gym. It’s worse in that heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That sounds rough dude. Labor outside is enough on the body and trying to keep up in the gym. It’s worse in that heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It probably doesn't help that I am 50 years old either.

The plus side is I can see the fat disappearing more than ever before.

When I first started this journey a few years ago, I had elastic band gym shorts that were snug around the waist. Now those same shorts keep sliding off my hips.

Diet and cardio definitely...but sweat adds a whole new dimension to getting cut!

Can even see striations in new places like my triceps. Really cool.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 23, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> It probably doesn't help that I am 50 years old either.
> 
> The plus side is I can see the fat disappearing more than ever before.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, good to see you finding all those positives in it. Keep killing it brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 25, 2022)

Saturday - 06-25-22
Weight = 188.2 lbs

BB Bench Press - 4 x 10
Cable Curl - 3 x 10
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 3 x 10
Band Face Pull = orange - 3 x 10


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's your daily protein target?
> 
> I believe it's only 0.8 grams per lb of lean bodyweight necessary for repair and building.


is this true? ive been working to get closer to 300g a day


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> is this true? ive been working to get closer to 300g a day


Yeah, but you get it from peanuts 😁.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, but you get it from peanuts 😁.


2.75lb chicken & 60g whey:


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 2.75lb chicken & 60g whey:


Glad you ditched the legumes. 

300 grams is overkill, but it won't hurt you.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

@Skullcrusher , you somehow have me blocked from being able to PM you. I'd like to send you a link to a book, so either shoot me a PM or unblock me so I can get that to you, if you want it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> @Skullcrusher , you somehow have me blocked from being able to PM you. I'd like to send you a link to a book, so either shoot me a PM or unblock me so I can get that to you, if you want it.


Well let me know if you are going to send it and I will temporarily turn pm back on.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well let me know if you are going to send it and I will temporarily turn pm back on.


I sent them, let me know if you got them.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

From 215 lbs last bulk to 181.2 lbs after dinner.

Almost reached goal of 175 lbs.

Then I will see how much body fat is left and continue to lose until properly shredded.

Only 2 more appointments with chiropractor. No pain in lower back at all anymore.

One hemorrhoid out of 3 that still hasn't gone away.

Hoping to start lifting again next week.

Chiropractor said to continue lifting lighter until he's done with the adjustments.

I am going to be anxious to throw plates on....but I will wait.

Took CJ's advice and watched the hell out of some Joe Bennet Hypertrophy Coach videos.

Program I will lift is based on his recommendations wherever possible.

Obviously I do not have access to all the machines or crossover cables.

Will see how it goes!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 11, 2022)

Where are the weights and reps? The numbers? It'll help keep you accountable for progression since now there's the shame of sandbagging workouts. And it'll help make it visible where you're trending up and down and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Where are the weights and reps? The numbers? It'll help keep you accountable for progression since now there's the shame of sandbagging workouts. And it'll help make it visible where you're trending up and down and adjust accordingly.


You know I actually thought about that and you are right.

I will start listing sets and reps again as soon as I can start lifting again.

As soon as my chiropractor gives me the green light to lift as much as I want I will list weights again.

Until then lifting lighter than what I am capable of is a little embarrassing!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You know I actually thought about that and you are right.
> 
> I will start listing sets and reps again as soon as I can start lifting again.
> 
> ...


We have the backdrop that you're older and injured so you shouldn't be getting shit. As long as it's going up over time, we couldn't care less what the numbers are. Small numbers become medium numbers, medium numbers become big numbers.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> We have the backdrop that you're older and injured so you shouldn't be getting shit. As long as it's going up over time, we couldn't care less what the numbers are. Small numbers become medium numbers, medium numbers become big numbers.


Well that's a good point too.

I'm just trying to eliminate my obstacles so I can go heavy and not have to worry about it.

Starting a new program when I do start lifting again. Not even sure where I am supposed to be for most of the lifts. When I am in that situation I usually just go to failure on the last set so I can figure out what weight would be best.

So if I list them too soon it could be mistaken for extreme progress when really it's just me finding my happy place with each lift. I will list them as soon as it is right!

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You know I actually thought about that and you are right.
> 
> I will start listing sets and reps again as soon as I can start lifting again.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, I listed 15 lbs used on the cable flyes yesterday. I regularly curl with 20 lb DBs. 

Slinging around weight and using it as a tool to build muscle are two different things.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't worry about it, I listed 15 lbs used on the cable flyes yesterday. I regularly curl with 20 lb DBs.
> 
> Slinging around weight and using it as a tool to build muscle are two different things.


I always laugh at the guys using 45s to do “lateral raises” who end up using every muscle except their medial delts to get the weight up.

Lighter weights have their place in SOME movements, generally those that put you at an extreme mechanical disadvantage and are intended to isolate a small muscle group (lateral raises, incline curls, rear delt flies etc.)

Using light weight on compound movements is just counterproductive.


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I always laugh at the guys using 45s to do “lateral raises” who end up using every muscle except their medial delts to get the weight up.
> 
> Lighter weights have their place in SOME movements, generally those that put you at an extreme mechanical disadvantage and are intended to isolate a small muscle group (lateral raises, incline curls, rear delt flies etc.)
> 
> Using light weight on compound movements is just counterproductive.


Yup, heaviest you can handle correctly is the best bet. Fukk your ego.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't worry about it, I listed 15 lbs used on the cable flyes yesterday. I regularly curl with 20 lb DBs.
> 
> Slinging around weight and using it as a tool to build muscle are two different things.


As far as lighter weight with DB's my current options are:

15 lbs x 2 (no plates)
35 lbs x 2 (10 lb plates x 4)
65 lbs x 2 (25 lbs plates x 4)

I ordered 2 more 2.5 lbs and 2 more 5 lbs so I will have a total of 4 on those too but I won't get them until July 26th. Kind of a long wait.

Then I want to get bigger plates ordered soon too so I have at least 4 of each weight plate.


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> As far as lighter weight with DB's my current options are:
> 
> 15 lbs x 2 (no plates)
> 35 lbs x 2 (10 lb plates x 4)
> ...


That's a good purchase. Until they get in, keep adding reps.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> As far as lighter weight with DB's my current options are:
> 
> 15 lbs x 2 (no plates)
> 35 lbs x 2 (10 lb plates x 4)
> ...


Do you have any local places for weights? When I was working out at home I got mine from a second hand sports store, but they were new boxed weights. Just a thought to get them sooner.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Do you have any local places for weights? When I was working out at home I got mine from a second hand sports store, but they were new boxed weights. Just a thought to get them sooner.


craigs list is also still flooded with equipment that people bought during the lockdowns. 

at least in my area


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Do you have any local places for weights? When I was working out at home I got mine from a second hand sports store, but they were new boxed weights. Just a thought to get them sooner.


No not really. I guess Craigslist but they usually want about as much as they are worth new.

What happened was I had all the standard plates for DB's but got my oly DB's not realizing I would be screwed with the plates I had...coops!


----------



## presser (Jul 11, 2022)

💪💪💪


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

How’s everything going now man? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How’s everything going now man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting better slowly but surely.

Thank you for asking.

Followed you on your workout journal.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Getting better slowly but surely.
> 
> Thank you for asking.
> 
> Followed you on your workout journal.



Good man, glad to hear it. Awesome, love to have ya involved in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Jul 11, 2022)

Hope all is going with you as well. Still planning to make changes to your training to help you make better progress?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 11, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Hope all is going with you as well. Still planning to make changes to your training to help you make better progress?


Thank you man.

I pretty much have it how I want it like in the pm.

The lifts and structure of the workouts are as much from Joe Bennet as possible.

The split is Nick Walker but I will start with 3 days and just rotate the workouts as needed.

Maybe when I bulk and can eat a fuck ton of carbs again I will bump it to 4 days a week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 12, 2022)

Tuesday - 07-12-22
Focus = Back and Abs
Weight = 181.8 lbs

Neutral Grip Seated One Arm Lat Pulldown
60 lbs - 3 sets of 6 reps - add 5 lbs next time

BB Snatch Grip Rack Pull
255 lbs - 2 sets of 8 reps - add 5 lbs next time

BB Incline Chest Supported Row @ 15 degrees
145 lbs - 3 sets of 6 reps - really fucking close...stay for now

DB Kroc Row
65 lbs - 2 sets of 8 reps - add 5 lbs next time

Rope Decline Leg and Hip Raise
BW - 2 sets of 8 reps - felt awesome!

Rope Cable Crunch
60 lbs - 2 sets of 8 reps - add 10 lbs next time


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Tuesday - 07-12-22
> Focus = Back and Abs
> Weight = 181.8 lbs
> 
> ...


I thought that you were going to try my back workout that you asked for.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I thought that you were going to try my back workout that you asked for.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


Sorry I workout at home.

When I get a gym membership I will try it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jul 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry I workout at home.
> 
> When I get a gym membership I will try it.


Why not look on Craigslist for used gym equipment for training back, and if you got the space for it?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 12, 2022)

You’re putting in some exhausting work in the same days man. Good for you, I bet you’re beat after these workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 12, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Why not look on Craigslist for used gym equipment for training back, and if you got the space for it?


Yeah I don't have space for anything else. More plates and a couple bars and I'll be happy.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re putting in some exhausting work in the same days man. Good for you, I bet you’re beat after these workouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did sleep after my protein shake but it's not too bad.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 12, 2022)

Little bitty stinging weights, big ol' fat weights, weights that flew in sideways, and sometimes weights just seemed to come straight up from underneath.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Little bitty stinging weights, big ol' fat weights, weights that flew in sideways, and sometimes weights just seemed to come straight up from underneath.



Lifted weights for two weeks straight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 13, 2022)

Well my little oly plates that I had to wait until the 26th for are now saying the 19th.

Still a little wait but a week better!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

Yeah, according to this there is not a damn thing wrong with the amount of weight I can bench press. 









						Bench Press Standards for Men and Women (lb) - Strength Level
					

Tables of bench press strength standards for men and women. Find out how strong you are compared to other lifters at your bodyweight.




					strengthlevel.com
				




PR = 210 lbs x 5 
1RM is 236.3 lbs, say 235 lbs just to round it down a bit
age 50
weight 182.8 lbs

above intermediate!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah, according to this there is not a damn thing wrong with the amount of weight I can bench press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 24631


Also, these guidelines are designed for _natural_ lifters.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, these guidelines are designed for _natural_ lifters.


Wait.... @Skullcrusher runs PEDs???? 

I honestly didn't see that.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wait.... @Skullcrusher runs PEDs????
> 
> I honestly didn't see that.


I seem to recall him making posts about it.

Could be wrong.

I'm pretty sure he's got me blocked or I'd just ask him


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wait.... @Skullcrusher runs PEDs????
> 
> I honestly didn't see that.


Yes he was talking about running tren in the chat box the other day


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah, according to this there is not a damn thing wrong with the amount of weight I can bench press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not above intermediate. That’s what a beginner could achieve in a few months with a basic 5x5


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes he was talking about running tren in the chat box the other day


 Oh geez. I honestly thought he was a natural at 50 years old lifting for 3 years and made that progress. He's on gear? Let alone Tren?

If that was a 30 year old we'd say "WAIT". There's guys here giving atta boys out. Not mentioning all the other guys here with natural numbers that are also on gear. It's not just the instagram generation believing that steroids are "magic in a vial".

I'm blown away. I really am.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes he was talking about running tren in the chat box the other day


And then goes into the chat box and plays the "pity me" "im suicidal" card for evryone to feel sorry for him after being called out for being a jackass...Fuck'em


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

@RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy @TODAY @Signsin1 

Stay the fuck out of my workout journal, you are not welcome here.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> @RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy @TODAY @Signsin1
> 
> Stay the fuck out of my workout journal, you are not welcome here.


I sent you an olive branch via PM the other day, but you seem dead-set on continuing on as a child would.

As such, I'mma stay right here and take a poop on your couch.






Fartsniffer.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2022)

Keep trying skully. Don't ever stop.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I sent you an olive branch via PM the other day, but you seem dead-set on continuing on as a child would.
> 
> As such, I'mma stay right here and take a poop on your couch.
> 
> ...


Never got it since I had you blocked.

Guess I will go back to giving advice since you fucktards won't leave me the hell alone.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> @RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy @TODAY @Signsin1
> 
> Stay the fuck out of my workout journal, you are not welcome here.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> @RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy @TODAY @Signsin1
> 
> Stay the fuck out of my workout journal, you are not welcome here.


Eat Shit you worthless cunt


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Never got it since I had you blocked.
> 
> Guess I will go back to giving advice since you fucktards won't leave me the hell alone.


Sniff farts, poopbrain


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah, according to this there is not a damn thing wrong with the amount of weight I can bench press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I'm not saying  that things bullshit but ,,,, uh .... I think its at least ,, skewed ?

I'm flattered and feel humble after being given this award by the Academy as they say in Hollyweird but .... there's no fucking way I am an advanced or elite lifter at 225 body weight and a 320 bench at 55.. haahahaha I mean come on ... I'm a fucking ancient potato. I just dont see that being totally accurate.


----------



## eazy (Jul 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> skewed


natural.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude I'm not saying  that things bullshit but ,,,, uh .... I think its at least ,, skewed ?
> 
> I'm flattered and feel humble after being given this award by the Academy as they say in Hollyweird but .... there's no fucking way I am an advanced or elite lifter .. haahahaha I mean come on ... I'm a fucking ancient potato. I just dont see that being totally accurate.


I don't know dude, you are really fucking strong for your age!


----------



## Yano (Jul 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> natural.


ah ok thanks Mr Eazy Sir !! and im still lookin for that new log !!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> natural.


Maybe...but if it says that somewhere I'm not sure where.

You're strong as fuck too!


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude I'm not saying  that things bullshit but ,,,, uh .... I think its at least ,, skewed ?
> 
> I'm flattered and feel humble after being given this award by the Academy as they say in Hollyweird but .... there's no fucking way I am an advanced or elite lifter at 225 body weight and a 320 bench at 55.. haahahaha I mean come on ... I'm a fucking ancient potato. I just dont see that being totally accurate.


Yeah, I’m fairly decently into “elite” level according to that. 

I’m not even remotely an elite bencher.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah, I’m fairly decently into “elite” level according to that.
> 
> I’m not even remotely an elite bencher.


Have you been lifting for over 5 years?


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

Isn’t there a huge difference in the low end of elite and the upper tiers? Seems like elite is just a intermediate lifter


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude I'm not saying  that things bullshit but ,,,, uh .... I think its at least ,, skewed ?
> 
> I'm flattered and feel humble after being given this award by the Academy as they say in Hollyweird but .... there's no fucking way I am an advanced or elite lifter at 225 body weight and a 320 bench at 55.. haahahaha I mean come on ... I'm a fucking ancient potato. I just dont see that being totally accurate.


They also have this section for powerlifters...








						Powerlifting Standards for Men and Women (lb) - Strength Level
					

Tables of powerlifting strength standards for men and women. Find out how strong you are compared to other lifters at your bodyweight.




					strengthlevel.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Isn’t there a huge difference in the low end of elite and the upper tiers? Seems like elite is just a intermediate lifter


Not sure what you mean.

I think it is just based on the numbers that lifters come and enter in to see where they are at.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Isn’t there a huge difference in the low end of elite and the upper tiers? Seems like elite is just a intermediate lifter


But its on strengthlevel.com, so it has to be true and accurate..lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> But its on strengthlevel.com, so it has to be true and accurate..lol


It’s the internet, don’t question it


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm done.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

Has anyone seen my baseball? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm done.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm done.


I think this is wise.

Genuinely.

Like, zero trolling

100% in good faith

I don't think you're in a great headspace right now and it seems as though this forum is exacerbating the issue.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> They also have this section for powerlifters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am between advanced and elite according to this chart. I'm going to states one day!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

I’m elite level intelligence according to a poll taken by random people with learning disabilities


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

According to a poll taken in Asian countries my dick is elite size


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

According to a poll taken in the Congo…
😔 fuck my life


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> According to a poll taken in Asian countries my dick is elite size


They don’t understand volume there


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> They don’t understand volume there


Every man understands pump work


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Every man understands pump work


Yeah but not your women

Boom

Pow


Zing
Zam


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

@RiR0 hits with high intensity. If they don’t cum in 8-12 that’s on them


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> @RiR0 hits with high intensity. If they don’t cum in 8-12 that’s on them


Time is money


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 15, 2022)

Sometimes I like to prexhaust my prostate


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sometimes I like to prexhaust my prostate


You'll get more out of it! 😉


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> @RiR0 hits with high intensity. If they don’t cum in 8-12 that’s on them


Zero reps in reserve.


----------



## PZT (Jul 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sometimes I like to prexhaust my prostate


You welcome


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

Apparently I'm an intermediate bencher


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Apparently I'm an intermediate bencher


It's ok.  Because you're an expert fluffer.


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Apparently I'm an intermediate bencher


And a subpar lover.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

Lolollololoooll


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

What gang bang day or what. Bring it fuckers!!!!!!! I'll bite the whole lot of ya


----------



## PZT (Jul 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What gang bang day or what. Bring it fuckers!!!!!!! I'll bite the whole lot of ya


Better bite the pillow, cause daddy is coming in strong


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

Don't get mad when I ask are you in yet.


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't get mad when I ask are you in yet.


GapingPapaya


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I know @Skullcrusher was not handling controversy in the best way and I know I will most likely get hammered for this. I kind of feel bad that his journal here got completely overtaken. If he wants to train sub-par I guess that is on him. I would think anyone blasting AAS would be trying to optimize all forms of training  but I guess to each his own. If he was staying out of other peoples journals and not offering poor advice he should be allowed to train as shitty as he wants.  I personally prefer the brutally honest truth and welcome any suggestions that will help me progress. Some people just can't handle it though. As far as him shit posting every post, certain people made in the forum, that was un called for and childish. I do believe we all need to contribute to the forum in a positive way and call out bs when needed too. However contributions can be made in different ways. Some are really good with training advice, others diet, some specialize in hypertrophy and others in strength. Others may contribute by lifting members up when they are in a slump or depressed, just being an ear to listen, add some comedy and make people laugh. It all adds up to make it a great community. I do my best to contribute when I can, but most of the time I sit back read and learn. 

This is getting way too long. Sorry. I guess all I am saying is maybe letting him have his journal be his "Safe Space"<I just threw up a little> would not be the end of the world. Providing he is not perpetuating bad information to people who do not know any better.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 16, 2022)

Thursday - 07-14-22
Focus = Chest and Biceps
Weight = 180.6 lbs

BB Incline Bench Press @ 15 degrees
145 lbs - 3 x 6

DB Incline Bench Press @ 30 degrees
130 lbs - 3 x 6

DB Decline Chest Fly
70 lbs - 2 x 8

DB Scott Preacher Curl (single arm standing behind incline bench)
35 lbs - 2 x 8

DB Incline Curl
70 lbs - 2 x 8

DB Hammer Curl (leaning to side of working arm)
35 lbs - 2 x 8


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 16, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thursday - 07-14-22
> Focus = Chest and Biceps
> Weight = 180.6 lbs
> 
> ...



Keep getting after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 17, 2022)

Sunday - 07-17-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 181.4 lbs

Trap Bar Deadlift
225 lbs x 6
225 lbs x 6
225 lbs x 6

BB Zercher Squat (with heels raised)
145 lbs x 6
145 lbs x 6
145 lbs x 6

BB Banded Hip Rack Pull (to strengthen injured hip/glute area)
95 lbs + Elite FTS Grey Band x 8
95 lbs + Elite FTS Grey Band x 8

BB Stiff Leg Deadlift (felt this most of all in that previously injured area)
95 lbs x 8
95 lbs x 8

BW Single Leg Calf Raise (on stairs)
x 8
x 8

Band Seated Hip Abduction (to strengthen injured hip/glute area)
Elite FTS Grey Band (doubled up) x 8
Elite FTS Grey Band (doubled up) x 8

Appointment with chiropractor on 07-20-22. Just one more appointment after that I think.

Alien life form that was growing out of my asshole is still there but still going away...so far.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2022)

Incantation is playing with Goatwhore in New Orleans next month. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go see them. Haven't been to a metal show in ages.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Incantation is playing with Goatwhore in New Orleans next month. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go see them. Haven't been to a metal show in ages.


Incantation was the best death metal band I ever saw live. Their guitar transitions are amazing in person. Almost like they get lost in the studio recordings somehow. You will see what I mean if you go. Goatwhore is pretty damn good too. Should be a killer show!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Incantation was the best death metal band I ever saw live. Their guitar transitions are amazing in person. Almost like they get lost in the studio recordings somehow. You will see what I mean if you go. Goatwhore is pretty damn good too. Should be a killer show!


I know Sammy from goatwhore. My old band used to open up for Acidbath sometimes when Sammy played for them.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know Sammy from goatwhore. My old band used to open up for Acidbath sometimes when Sammy played for them.


That's cool! I met all of Incantation at a smaller venue in Illinois. They were all really cool. Not uppity at all, just down to earth. Drank about 6 beers with them. They had some wicked herb too!


----------



## GreenAmine (Jul 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know Sammy from goatwhore. My old band used to open up for Acidbath sometimes when Sammy played for them.


Finally, someone else who knows Acid Bath! I've listened to When the Kite String Pops at least 1000 times. I will never get tired of that album.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sunday - 07-17-22
> Focus = Legs
> Weight = 181.4 lbs
> 
> ...



Solid day man. How do you like those Zercher squats? Curious how they feel on your arms. Trendkill I believe showed them to me recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Solid day man. How do you like those Zercher squats? Curious how they feel on your arms. Trendkill I believe showed them to me recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love them!

Basically same as front squat just different grip that is easier for me.

With my heels raised they hit the quads hard.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

Tuesday - 07-19-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 181.4 lbs

Neutral Grip Single Arm Lat Pulldown
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6

BB Rear Delt Row
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6

DB Kroc Row
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6

DB Single Arm Preacher Curl (standing behind incline bench)
35 lbs x 8
35 lbs x 8

DB Incline Curl
70 lbs x 8
70 lbs x 8

DB Hammer Curl (leaning to side of working arm)
35 lbs x 8
35 lbs x 8


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Never trust a mfker who’s says the love zercher squats. Literally the most god awful feeling exercise


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Never trust a mfker who’s says the love zercher squats. Literally the most god awful feeling exercise


Holding the BB like that kind of works my abs at the same time.

I can see how that might feel uncomfortable for some.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Holding the BB like that kind of works my abs at the same time.
> 
> I can see how that might feel uncomfortable for some.


Is probably so the attachment version more if I had one.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Is probably so the attachment version more if I had one.


Never tried attachment version.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

All squats engage the core for bracing otherwise it'll wreck your back. Squats are more effective at building abs than sit-ups.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> All squats engage the core for bracing otherwise it'll wreck your back. Squats are more effective at building abs than sit-ups.
> 
> View attachment 24850


Holy fkin shit!!!!!!! Mind gawddamn blown!!!!

Kick backs work the triceps!!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Holy fkin shit!!!!!!! Mind gawddamn blown!!!!
> 
> Kick backs work the triceps!!!!


Easy…. I’m being nice!


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

.... what kinna music  ya''ll listen to ? ,, Jesus H Tap Dancin Christ on a crutch !! I'm surrounded by ....


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Holy fkin shit!!!!!!! Mind gawddamn blown!!!!
> 
> Kick backs work the triceps!!!!


Well you can make fun of the kickback all you want but I do recommend trying them at least once chest supported with a heavy ass dumbbell in each hand, pillow or something protecting your ballsack.

For me it was 45 lbs in each hand.

I used to do them on incline bench but found it was easier to lock elbows in at my side laying flat.

Satisfaction guaranteed or your money back!


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Easy…. I’m being nice!


Such a sweetheart


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well you can make fun of the kickback all you want but I do recommend trying them at least once chest supported with a heavy ass dumbbell in each hand, pillow or something protecting your ballsack.
> 
> For me it was 45 lbs in each hand.
> 
> ...


You do a support kick back with 45s?!?!??? Have you posted a vid of this? From what I picture in my head that is impossible to the technique I believe would be beneficial in anyway. I think kick backs can be used as a finisher and have used them In the past but they probably aren’t in my top 10 Tricep go to movements.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> You do a support kick back with 45s?!?!??? Have you posted a vid of this? From what I picture in my head that is impossible to the technique I believe would be beneficial in anyway. I think kick backs can be used as a finisher and have used them In the past but they probably aren’t in my top 10 Tricep go to movements.


I have not done them in a long time but yeah that was my top weight, 90 lbs total.

This dillhole only has 20 lbs in each hand and apparently has no ballsack to be concerned with...





Always did them last as a finisher though too...yes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Jim Stoppani a “dillhole”. Lol. 🤣 Too much

👋 bye


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

The ballsack friendly version...


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Or you just do them effectively and lay on your back


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Or you just do them effectively and lay on your back


Incline dumbbell curls! 😍


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Incline dumbbell curls! 😍


Did those today!


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Or you just do them effectively and lay on your back


Spoken like a true woman of the night


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

I can’t believe I just saw you refer to stoppani as a dill hole lol. He’s one of, if not, the most educated in this industry. Dude is the GOAT. Awesome guy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> This dillhole only has 20 lbs in each hand and apparently has no ballsack to be concerned with...


Do you….know who that “dillhole” is?

Good grief.  Just when I’m ready to let you do you and stop commenting, you say something like this….


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I can’t believe I just saw you refer to stoppani as a dill hole lol. He’s one of, if not, the most educated in this industry. Dude is the GOAT. Awesome guy too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Test_subject said:


> Do you….know who that “dillhole” is?
> 
> Good grief.  Just when I’m ready to let you do you and stop commenting, you say something like this….



What the fuck does that dillhole know about training and diet? Pussy is only using 20 lb dumbbells and has no nutsack. Not like he has a PhD in this shit or anything credible.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What the fuck does that dillhole know about training and diet? Pussy is only using 20 lb dumbbells and has no nutsack. Not like he has a PhD in this shit or anything credible.


I know right?  What kind of idiot uses a light weight so they can break down the movement more easily for instructional purposes than they can using their working weight?  What a noob.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What the fuck does that dillhole know about training and diet? Pussy is only using 20 lb dumbbells and has no nutsack. Not like he has a PhD in this shit or anything credible.


So basically getting insulted by Skully is a huge compliment.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

Okay Stopanni is not a dillhole...but that PhD should have given him enough education to use a weight that would provide mechanical tension.

May as well break out the pink plastic dumbbells...damn.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Okay Stopanni is not a dillhole...but that PhD should have given him enough education to use a weight that would provide mechanical tension.
> 
> May as well break out the pink plastic dumbbells...damn.


It’s almost like he’s just demonstrating the movement and not doing a workout. 
I also would wager he can probably get more out of 20lbs than you could your imaginary 45lb kick backs where your turning it into a fullbody cluster fuck of a movement.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Spoken like a true woman of the night


I absolutely truly w every ounce of my souls believe you know nothing of ladies of the night and how magical they are so relax


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s almost like he’s just demonstrating the movement and not doing a workout.
> I also would wager he can probably get more out of 20lbs than you could your imaginary 45lb kick backs where your turning it into a fullbody cluster fuck of a movement.


You know what the best kick back is tho? In all seriousness? A fuckin close grip bench


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s almost like he’s just demonstrating the movement and not doing a workout.
> I also would wager he can probably get more out of 20lbs than you could your imaginary 45lb kick backs where your turning it into a fullbody cluster fuck of a movement.


Maybe he is just demonstrating.

I went for a long time without adding weight to my isolated lifts. Tried changing lifts, didn't like them as much, went back to my originals and started adding weight. That is why I have PR's on some of the strangest lifts.

With an incline bench I did end up using calves. Flat bench is all triceps.

Wait...mechanical tension and progressive overload don't matter?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe he is just demonstrating.
> 
> I went for a long time without adding weight to my isolated lifts. Tried changing lifts, didn't like them as much, went back to my originals and started adding weight. That is why I have PR's on some of the strangest lifts.
> 
> ...


Sure thing guy that’s exactly what I said 🤦🏻


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe he is just demonstrating.
> 
> I went for a long time without adding weight to my isolated lifts. Tried changing lifts, didn't like them as much, went back to my originals and started adding weight. That is why I have PR's on some of the strangest lifts.
> 
> ...


Fuck it then. 

Fucking take pride in your bullshit 45 lb “kickback”. 

You’re the kind of jackass that thinks guys ruin the forum by being too intense. It’s you though. You ruin it by making a total fucking mockery of what we’re all trying to do. 

Adding SkullSmoother to the ignore list with that other jackass Presser.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck it then.
> 
> Fucking take pride in your bullshit 45 lb “kickback”.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to be nice.

Sorry if I offended you somehow.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

[mention]Skullcrusher [/mention] watch this video man. It touches on this subject about heavier weight versus contraction. If hypertrophy is your goal, the contractions and tension are much more important. Heavier weight is absolutely important, but if you’re not getting the full contraction in the concentric and eccentric part, you’re cutting yourself short and not reaching the hypertrophy you could with a lighter weight. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> [mention]Skullcrusher [/mention] watch this video man. It touches on this subject about heavier weight versus contraction. If hypertrophy is your goal, the contractions and tension are much more important. Heavier weight is absolutely important, but if you’re not getting the full contraction in the concentric and eccentric part, you’re cutting yourself short and not reaching the hypertrophy you could with a lighter weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just use @Skullcrusher 

Thank you, I will check it out.

So like db lateral raises for example?

Just seems odd to do 30 lbs on db lateral raises for the rest of my life!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can just use @Skullcrusher
> 
> Thank you, I will check it out.
> 
> ...


Is that seriously your take away?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is that seriously your take away?


No...it's not.

Was just asking a question.

Watching a podcast so have not watched the video yet...but I will.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can just use @Skullcrusher
> 
> Thank you, I will check it out.
> 
> ...


I'm only up to the 20's  🤷‍♂️


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can just use @Skullcrusher
> 
> Thank you, I will check it out.
> 
> ...



You’d be surprised the results you could make keeping accessory work on isolated groups in the same or close weight ranged for a long time. As long as you are hitting your compound stuff. I know a few guys that have their regimen set up to where they don’t do accessory work and still have huge shoulders, biceps, triceps, etc. The delts are an easy area to injure as well. I don’t think I’ve ever went above 40 on delt raises to be honest and I’m 240 with a pretty solid build. This was from today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

The goal isn’t to just move weight from point a to b and adding weight or reps for the sake of adding weight or reps.
Progress is also measured by moving the load with better execution.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

If you take 20lb lateral raises and each week you do them you are able to target your delts better and better that’s progression and you’ve increased the mechanical tension on the target muscle


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

Okay well you guys are teaching me something that I did not know.

But at what point is it good to add more weight say with like db lateral raises?

If I can do X amount of reps with perfect execution?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Okay well you guys are teaching me something that I did not know.
> 
> But at what point is it good to add more weight say with like db lateral raises?
> 
> If I can do X amount of reps with perfect execution?


Whatever your target rep range is whether it’s 8,12,15,or 20.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> [mention]Skullcrusher [/mention] watch this video man. It touches on this subject about heavier weight versus contraction. If hypertrophy is your goal, the contractions and tension are much more important. Heavier weight is absolutely important, but if you’re not getting the full contraction in the concentric and eccentric part, you’re cutting yourself short and not reaching the hypertrophy you could with a lighter weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good video, interesting.

My execution on kickbacks at 90 lbs was still good but probably not as good as when I did 60 or 70.

My triceps line up I will be doing on Thursday is:

BB Close Grip Bench Press
Dips (want to get a dip belt soon)
EZ Bar Skullcrusher or...

Was thinking about trying these...any thoughts?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> That was a good video, interesting.
> 
> My execution on kickbacks at 90 lbs was still good but probably not as good as when I did 60 or 70.
> 
> ...



All of those are good to add in. Weighted dips are one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> That was a good video, interesting.
> 
> My execution on kickbacks at 90 lbs was still good but probably not as good as when I did 60 or 70.
> 
> ...


What led you to believe that you need so many different tricep exercises?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What led you to believe that you need so many different tricep exercises?


Nothing really.

I just like variety.

What would you recommend?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What led you to believe that you need so many different tricep exercises?


I do a lot more exercises for my triceps


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> I just like variety.
> 
> What would you recommend?


If you're able to progress on all of them, then I don't necessarily see anything wrong, but you might find it difficult to perform sets of dips at a high enough intensity right after CGBP, for example.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I do a lot more exercises for my triceps


You’re at a different level though


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If you're able to progress on all of them, then I don't necessarily see anything wrong, but you might find it difficult to perform sets of dips at a high enough intensity right after CGBP, for example.


So what do you suggest ? 1 exercise for tri?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So what do you suggest ? 1 exercise for tri?


I generally only use 1-3 tricep-specific exercises per block/meso, but my tris also get a significant amount of stimulation from pressing 2-3x/wk


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

somebody make a meme with the crazy haired scientist that just reads “kickbacks”


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

No thoughts on these from anyone?






I can do regular skullcrushers but they royally fuck with my elbows so I may need to do lighter weight in order to do them with good form.

Been taking MSM so maybe I will be okay.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> somebody make a meme with the crazy haired scientist that just reads “kickbacks”


You sir are getting dangerously close to being placed on Santa's naughty list!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> No thoughts on these from anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I’m not sure about those, I’ve never done them. I’d have to try them. I can see the logic and science in it, but I haven’t tried them. Skull crushers are amazing. What kind of bar are you doing them with? I used to have that issue until I started using an EZ bar for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> I just like variety.
> 
> What would you recommend?


Blast the fk outta 2 of them


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You sir are getting dangerously close to being placed on Santa's naughty list!


I can’t get enough of the kick back references bro lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man I’m not sure about those, I’ve never done them. I’d have to try them. I can see the logic and science in it, but I haven’t tried them. Skull crushers are amazing. What kind of bar are you doing them with? I used to have that issue until I started using an EZ bar for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually use my EZ bar.

I'm just fucking get old I guess! 

I'll have to try them too with a lighter weight to start...no idea what to expect.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I generally only use 1-3 tricep-specific exercises per block/meso, but my tris also get a significant amount of stimulation from pressing 2-3x/wk


I understand.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skull, checkout my workout from today. I did two tricep workouts, with pretty decent volume and weight. I’m waiting on my dip belt to come in, super excited for that. I hit chest today and triceps, with some accessory chest work. I like to rotate through my tricep workouts. If you want to really get them good, superset them with biceps. I freaking love agonist/antagonist supersets. I’ve had some serious growth from them. But it is intense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re at a different level though


@PZT ignored me calling him out over never looking into the eyes of a street walker and feeling love.....go figure huh


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

Everyone should skill crush w an Olympic bar anything less is uncivilized


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I usually use my EZ bar.
> 
> I'm just fucking get old I guess!



Okay, let’s look into different options. We don’t need you blowing your elbows out when there are tons of other things to replace skull crushers. How ironic though lmao. Bench dips are fucking solid dude. CGBP is a great one too. Swap those for the skulls for sure. Unless it gives you wrist or elbow issues. Another good one is a seated DB overhead press. Put the dumbbell behind your head and raise it up and above your head to full extension and back down. You’re getting very similar movement as the skull crushers, but not as much stress on your elbows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Everyone should skill crush w an Olympic bar anything less is uncivilized



That’s just because your name is Achilles. Us mortals like to save our elbows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> somebody make a meme with the crazy haired scientist that just reads “kickbacks”


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Skull, checkout my workout from today. I did two tricep workouts, with pretty decent volume and weight. I’m waiting on my dip belt to come in, super excited for that. I hit chest today and triceps, with some accessory chest work. I like to rotate through my tricep workouts. If you want to really get them good, superset them with biceps. I freaking love agonist/antagonist supersets. I’ve had some serious growth from them. But it is intense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was checking it out.

But you did close grip on inclines too...so 3!

I'm only planning 2 sets of 8 reps on each triceps lift though.

Should be okay...I know my elbows are okay with CGBP and Dips but I also want something that hits the triceps long head hard at the end.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> View attachment 24875


Day made


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Okay, let’s look into different options. We don’t need you blowing your elbows out when there are tons of other things to replace skull crushers. How ironic though lmao. Bench dips are fucking solid dude. CGBP is a great one too. Swap those for the skulls for sure. Unless it gives you wrist or elbow issues. Another good one is a seated DB overhead press. Put the dumbbell behind your head and raise it up and above your head to full extension and back down. You’re getting very similar movement as the skull crushers, but not as much stress on your elbows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been contemplating adding in DB Seated Shoulder Press...kind of behind neck.

Doing all inclines on bench presses because my upper chest needs the most work.

I guess I will see how it goes with EZ Bar Face Scrapers and EZ Bar Skullcrushers.

Go from there.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I was checking it out.
> 
> But you did close grip on inclines too...so 3!
> 
> ...



Well it was closer grip than normal, but not an entirely close grip if that makes sense. So more of my triceps were engaged, and I wanted that. But still a lot of chest. If it has been a true CGBP, I wouldn’t have done the dips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey skullkrusher I hear you with the elbows on skull krushers. I tend to stay away from them myself. I have tried incline skull Kris hers and they are a lot better on my elbows along with really focusing on the triceps


----------



## CJ (Jul 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I can do regular skullcrushers but they royally fuck with my elbows so I may need to do lighter weight in order to do them with good form.
> 
> Been taking MSM so maybe I will be okay.


Then don't do them. There are no must do magical exercises.

You mentioned CGBPs and Dips. If you get strong as fukk on those over time, I promise you that your triceps will be horseshoes of steel.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Then don't do them. There are no must do magical exercises.
> 
> You mentioned CGBPs and Dips. If you get strong as fukk on those over time, I promise you that your triceps will be horseshoes of steel.


100%.

In almost every case, movements that let you use more weight will result in more growth.  You will not find a person who can close grip 315 or dip 2+ plates with small triceps.

What you will see is guys doing all sorts of whacky, over-thought isolation shit with tiny triceps.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You know what the best kick back is tho? In all seriousness? A fuckin close grip bench


You fucking cunt. I was reading through and going to post that and skull crushers. Fight me!!!!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 100%.
> 
> In almost every case, movements that let you use more weight will result in more growth.  You will not find a person who can close grip 315 or dip 2+ plates with small triceps.
> 
> What you will see is guys doing all sorts of whacky, over-thought isolation shit with tiny triceps.


Compound movements=growth. But what do I know I'm a fuckin muppet


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You fucking cunt. I was reading through and going to post that and skull crushers. Fight me!!!!


I'll fight you but only if I can tie my right hand behind my back


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

No pants right?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> No pants right?


Butt plugs


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

Excellent. We can put them in for each other. 
With our teeth.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Excellent. We can put them in for each other.
> With our teeth.


I may or may not have tried this w my wife in real life


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

hey skull hope all is well and good stuff on your training man... keep up the good work


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Absolutely what CJ said. As I mentioned before, weighted dips did wonders for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 20, 2022)

He's a wise young man!

But yeah I gotta get a dip belt.


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Absolutely what CJ said. As I mentioned before, weighted dips did wonders for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i love dips


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> He's a wise young man!
> 
> But yeah I gotta get a dip belt.



If your elbows give you issues often, look into some compression sleeves too. I actually just got mine in today and loved them. Genetic freak recommended them to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> If your elbows give you issues often, look into some compression sleeves too. I actually just got mine in today and loved them. Genetic freak recommended them to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These would match my knee sleeves, will they work?








						STrong Elbow Sleeves
					

Whether you’re Benching, Military Pressing or doing accessory movements, the versatile STrong Elbow Sleeves can be used to increase strength and support your elbows.




					markbellslingshot.com


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> These would match my knee sleeves, will they work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah definitely. Snag those up man. It might allow you to do more with your elbows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah definitely. Snag those up man. It might allow you to do more with your elbows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use some of their cuffs and they really help on bad tendon days lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2022)

Thursday - 07-21-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 181.4 lbs

BB Incline Bench Press @ 15 degrees
150 lbs x 6
150 lbs x 6
150 lbs x 6

BB Close Grip Bench Press
100 lbs x 8
100 lbs x 8

DB Incline Bench Press @ 30 degrees
130 lbs x 6
130 lbs x 6
130 lbs x 6

Dips
x 8
x 8

DB Decline Chest Fly
70 lbs x 8
70 lbs x 8

EZ Bar Face Scraper
35 lbs x 5 ...damn!

Was planning to do 2 sets of 8 on that last one but my triceps gave out after only 5 reps with light weight. Not sure if that is good or bad!


----------



## TODAY (Jul 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thursday - 07-21-22
> Focus = Chest and Triceps
> Weight = 181.4 lbs
> 
> ...


As much as it may pain me to give you props...





That Incantation album is rad.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thursday - 07-21-22
> Focus = Chest and Triceps
> Weight = 181.4 lbs
> 
> ...



Glad you tried out the CGBP and face scrapers. How did you like the CGBP for engaging your triceps? It tears mine up and it’s nice getting additional chest work in. Looks you had some good variety involved today. Now refuel those muscles man!! Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Glad you tried out the CGBP and face scrapers. How did you like the CGBP for engaging your triceps? It tears mine up and it’s nice getting additional chest work in. Looks you had some good variety involved today. Now refuel those muscles man!! Good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk lol


Probably still not heavy enough for CGBP...will keep going up, let you know later. Right now I think I love dips most of all out of the 3.

Yeah...protein shake!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Probably still not heavy enough for CGBP...will keep going up, let you know later. Right now I think I love dips most of all out of the 3.
> 
> Yeah...protein shake!



Awesome man, keep tearing those dips up you will benefit a lot. Hopefully you get that dip belt before long too. My bench was the highest in my life when I did heavy dips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 23, 2022)

Heavy dips are the king. Always a staple in my routine. Love them!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

Monday - 07-25-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 182.6 lbs

Chin Up
x 6
x 6
x 6

BB Rear Delt Row
75 lbs x 6
75 lbs x 6
75 lbs x 6

DB Kroc Row
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6
70 lbs x 6

DB Preacher Curl
35 lbs x 8
35 lbs x 8

DB Incline Curl
70 lbs x 8
70 lbs x 8

DB Hammer Curl
35 lbs x 8
35 lbs x 8


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Solid day. How is the pump from that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Solid day. How is the pump from that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Pretty good.

Need dip belt for chin ups now too. I like chin ups and/or pull ups best for lats.

Rear delt row needs to be heavier so I guess I'll just keep going up.

Need 1.25 lbs x 2 so I have a total of 4 so I can kick up my curls 5 lbs.

Going to try to order both the dip belt and micro gains plates this week.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pretty good.
> 
> ...



Awesome, that sounds like a good plan. Hope you can get the dip belt, it’s a game changer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pretty good.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I saw Rogue micro plates on sale recently.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - 07-25-22
> Focus = Back and Biceps
> Weight = 182.6 lbs
> 
> ...


Why do you have more biceps than back?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why do you have more biceps than back?


Because I have a fucked up lower back.

I just do what I can when I can.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why do you have more biceps than back?


dont doubt him! hes curling 70lb dbs!


----------



## TomJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> BB Rear Delt Row
> 75 lbs x 6
> 75 lbs x 6
> 75 lbs x 6
> ...




somethings not mathing... 
rowing less than youre curling?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> dont doubt him! hes curling 70lb dbs!


35 lbs x 2 = 70 lbs


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> 35 lbs x 2 = 70 lbs


TIL that I can dumbell press 280 lbs.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> somethings not mathing...
> rowing less than youre curling?


I should not even be doing back or legs.

I thought my injury was gone but it's not. My last leg day I did a bunch of little deadlift variations. Very next day at work I had to lift all these solid rubber tires.

So now I re-injured my lower back.

Only reason I have not talked about it is that I am tired of hearing myself complain.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I should not even be doing back or legs.
> 
> I thought my injury was gone but it's not. My last leg day I did a bunch of little deadlift variations. Very next day at work I had to lift all these solid rubber tires.
> 
> ...


If you have a back injury why are you doing deadlifts?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you have a back injury why are you doing deadlifts?


Because I had no pain on Sunday. Re-injury happened the day after...last Monday.


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I re-injured my lower back



best wishes on recovery


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

eazy said:


> best wishes on recovery


Thank you.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Because I had no pain on Sunday. Re-injury happened the day after...last Monday.


But you have been dealing with a back injury. 
No pain doesn’t mean healed.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But you have been dealing with a back injury.
> No pain doesn’t mean healed.


That's true but I was following chiropractor's advice to still lift, but lighter.

So I stayed at around 50% to 75% of what I can actually lift.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm not going back to doing deadlifts anytime in the near future bud. Similar back issue. And I liked doing them as well.

The risk/reward just isn't there for me. I had to get a back brace for work too because sometimes I have to pack heavy boxes at work. I feel like a pussy, but I can't stand that lower back pain.

I can still do squats, and I'm sticking with lighter weight for more reps with them. I'm going to try to stay in the 8-10 rep range.

All I'm really doing for lower back right now is back extensions. My doctor said that was the best excercise for me to do.

I'm in this for aesthetics anyway. So how much of a difference is my lower back really going to make. It's just a longevity thing really at this point. I want quality of life down the road.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm not going back to doing deadlifts anytime in the near future bud. Similar back issue. And I liked doing them as well.
> 
> The risk/reward just isn't there for me. I had to get a back brace for work too because sometimes I have to pack heavy boxes at work. I feel like a pussy, but I can't stand that lower back pain.
> 
> ...


My pain is a combination of right hip/glute and right lower lat. It's enough to royally fuck up my sleep on a regular basis. Chin ups and dips don't mess with me. So I ordered a dip belt and my fractional plates.

It's been a while since I tried regular squats, might try those out to see how I do with them.

Wish I had space for a roman chair for extensions. My bedroom is my gym and its packed up pretty tight.

I just wish I could do some kind of heavy pull. Chest supported rows are limited rom unless I get a cambered bar. A decent one from Titan Fitness is damn near $200. In time I guess.

Thank you for giving me some ideas.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> He's a wise young man!
> 
> But yeah I gotta get a dip belt.


Harbinger dip belt works fine. I use one


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

Ever try sleeping with a folded pillow under your right hamstring? Or in between your legs if on your side?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

I personally prefer to sleep with my leg over a girl's hips but


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I personally prefer to sleep with my leg over a girl's hips but


We all know you mean "girl"


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

Lol


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> That's true but I was following chiropractor's advice to still lift, but lighter.
> 
> So I stayed at around 50% to 75% of what I can actually lift.


Did this chiropractor actually tell you to go out and do deadlifts?

If so, then I'd STRONGLY suggest that you seek other care.

...From a real doctor, perhaps


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Did this chiropractor actually tell you to go out and do deadlifts?
> 
> If so, then I'd STRONGLY suggest that you seek other care.
> 
> ...From a real doctor, perhaps


No and I specifically asked him about deadlifts and he said just go lighter.

I was skeptical.

But it was those heavy machinery tires that threw my back out at work, not the deadlifts.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> No and I specifically asked him about deadlifts and he said just go lighter.
> 
> I was skeptical.
> 
> But it was those heavy machinery tires that threw my back out at work, not the deadlifts.


Ah, gotcha.

I may have missed it, but have you had any imaging done?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> I may have missed it, but have you had any imaging done?


Yes that was the first thing he did was a 3D x-ray.

Lateral tilt on pelvic bone from torn ligament, off by about 15 degrees.

I got to see it for myself and thought...yeah that would explain a lot.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Did this chiropractor actually tell you to go out and do deadlifts?
> 
> If so, then I'd STRONGLY suggest that you seek other care.
> 
> ...From a real doctor, perhaps


Most “back problems” are caused by weak back muscles. The average person pulls their back coughing in the shower and then lays around for 2 weeks allowing it to “heal”. Sitting and not doing anything is what causes the problem. Squatting, deadlifting, and good mornings would strengthen all those muscles and the back issues wouldn’t occur because strong muscles are handling the work rather than the spine. 

Obviously you wouldn’t necessarily recommend that to someone with a herniated disk but it has its place. Most doctors are scared of potential medical malpractice suits to think that way. The average Kevin would no doubt do something stupid and exasperate the issue.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Most “back problems” are caused by weak back muscles. The average person pulls their back coughing in the shower and then lays around for 2 weeks allowing it to “heal”. Sitting and not doing anything is what causes the problem. Squatting, deadlifting, and good mornings would strengthen all those muscles and the back issues wouldn’t occur because strong muscles are handling the work rather than the spine.
> 
> Obviously you wouldn’t necessarily recommend that to someone with a herniated disk but it has its place. Most doctors are scared of potential medical malpractice suits to think that way. The average Kevin would no doubt do something stupid and exasperate the issue.


When I fucked up my lower back, high rep hyperextensions did wonders.  I recovered in a few months vs. the six that I was given in my recovery timeline.

Each back injury is different as far as recovery, of course, but you’re absolutely right about strengthening the area around the injury. Muscle atrophy around a back injury isn’t going to do you any favours — it will just puts the spine at even more risk.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Harbinger dip belt works fine. I use one


I love Harbinger stuff.

I ordered a D Moose for $35, nothing fancy but should be fine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My pain is a combination of right hip/glute and right lower lat. It's enough to royally fuck up my sleep on a regular basis. Chin ups and dips don't mess with me. So I ordered a dip belt and my fractional plates.
> 
> It's been a while since I tried regular squats, might try those out to see how I do with them.
> 
> ...


Just want to be clear, I wasn't recommending  squats for you. Your injury is a little different from mine. Do what you feel comfortable with though. Good luck.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> When I fucked up my lower back, high rep hyperextensions did wonders.  I recovered in a few months vs. the six that I was given in my recovery timeline.
> 
> Each back injury is different as far as recovery, of course, but you’re absolutely right about strengthening the area around the injury. Muscle atrophy around a back injury isn’t going to do you any favours it just puts the spine at even more risk.


Oh, absolutely

But to advise a 40+ year old man with a ruptured disc to go out and pull some deadlifts is likely to be injurious.


Skullcrusher said:


> Yes that was the first thing he did was a 3D x-ray.
> 
> Lateral tilt on pelvic bone from torn ligament, off by about 15 degrees.
> 
> I got to see it for myself and thought...yeah that would explain a lot.


Yeah, an x-ray is not a great diagnostic tool for evaluating lumbar pain or spinal injury, as they will not show soft tissue damage.

You might want to have an MRI done to check for disc damage


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, absolutely
> 
> But to advise a 40+ year old man with a ruptured disc to go out and pull some deadlifts is likely to be injurious.


100%. 

Even at light weights, adding a shear load to your spine, like with a deadlift, is not a fantastic idea with an injury like that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, absolutely
> 
> But to advise a 40+ year old man with a ruptured disc to go out and pull some deadlifts is likely to be injurious.
> 
> ...


Yeah I asked him about that too and he recommended an MRI.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

I’m not a fan of chiropractors to do anything except crack my neck and back
I’m pretty sure they’re not even supposed to give any medical advice or diagnosis.
They’re not Drs. 
It’s not even an evidence based practice. 
Look up Daniel David Palmer, he was the founder.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not a fan of chiropractors to do anything except crack my neck and back
> I’m pretty sure they’re not even supposed to give any medical advice or diagnosis.
> They’re not Drs.
> It’s not even an evidence based practice.
> Look up Daniel David Palmer, he was the founder.


There are a few decent ones out there.



But they are FAR outnumbered by useless and/or dangerous ones.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not a fan of chiropractors to do anything except crack my neck and back
> I’m pretty sure they’re not even supposed to give any medical advice or diagnosis.
> They’re not Drs.
> It’s not even an evidence based practice.
> Look up Daniel David Palmer, he was the founder.



I’ve always been worried about chiropractors as well. I’ve never seen one. I know a girl who is one that is an absolute fucking loon, and that pushes me even further away. I usually just get a deep tissue massage here and there. I fucking love them. But I don’t have an actual injury, so I could see that possibly exacerbating an actual injury. I would definitely lean on a Doc/Specialist and physical therapist for an injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve always been worried about chiropractors as well. I’ve never seen one. I know a girl who is one that is an absolute fucking loon, and that pushes me even further away. I usually just get a deep tissue massage here and there. I fucking love them. But I don’t have an actual injury, so I could see that possibly exacerbating an actual injury. I would definitely lean on a Doc/Specialist and physical therapist for an injury.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I saw was awesome. Did my research first because I know there are some fly by night ones out there. I'll do massage or even fucking acupuncture before I go to a hospital, hate them with a passion.

I was feeling really good until those stupid tires, some of them were just crazy heavy.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> The one I saw was awesome. Did my research first because I know there are some fly by night ones out there. I'll do massage or even fucking acupuncture before I go to a hospital, hate them with a passion.
> 
> I was feeling really good until those stupid tires, some of them were just crazy heavy.



I hope you are able to find comfort and recover soon man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I hope you are able to find comfort and recover soon man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to be doing some physical therapist stretches again and trying some Dick Hartzell resistance band strengthening.

In the meantime I'm just going to stick to what doesn't mess me up as far as lifts.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

That’s a solid plan. Just be careful bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

Procrastinating push workout one day so I don't have to wait a week to try my new dip belt!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Procrastinating push workout one day so I don't have to wait a week to try my new dip belt!



Are you going to do anything in place of it today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you going to do anything in place of it today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No probably not, I have to get ready for work soon.

Probably do some shit this weekend since I'm off.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

So just to clarify, you're on Tren now, and you're last workout was Monday and you're not working out again until this weekend. You're also buying a dip belt to weight chinups, but you're only repping 6 chinups per set in your last workout. I'm confused. Is this accurate?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So just to clarify, you're on Tren now, and you're last workout was Monday and you're not working out again until this weekend. You're also buying a dip belt to weight chinups, but you're only repping 6 chinups per set in your last workout. I'm confused. Is this accurate?


I am on tren.

Working out tomorrow...and this weekend.

I can do more reps on dips and chin ups but that is the rep range I'm staying in for compounds.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Procrastinating push workout one day so I don't have to wait a week to try my new dip belt!


You don’t need a dip belt or fractional plates. Just don’t stop your sets at 8 reps because the program calls for that. 

You can also hold a dumbell between your ankles when doing dips.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don’t need a dip belt or fractional plates. Just don’t stop your sets at 8 reps because the program calls for that.
> 
> You can also hold a dumbell between your ankles when doing dips.


😱 @Skullcrusher poop-posted me. 

I’ll take the low-road too you were little old man BITCH.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 😱 @Skullcrusher poop-posted me.
> 
> I’ll take the low-road too you were little old man BITCH.


Go kill yourself


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Go kill yourself


Ladies first. 

Or age before beauty. 

Or how about you’re too fucking weak.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I am on tren.
> 
> Working out tomorrow...and this weekend.
> 
> I can do more reps on dips and chin ups but that is the rep range I'm staying in for compounds.


You are living proof even something as powerful as tren doesn’t do fuck all without training and diet. 
Tren and a pack of smokes a day at 50. 😂 fuck you’re a train wreck


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I am on tren.
> 
> Working out tomorrow...and this weekend.
> 
> I can do more reps on dips and chin ups but that is the rep range I'm staying in for compounds.


Why the fuck are you on tren?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Go kill yourself


That's not very nice.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Just don’t stop your sets at 8 reps because the program calls for that.


This. Stopping at 8 reps when you can do, say, 12 is counterproductive and pointless. 

If you have reps left in the tank on your last set you need to either A) bump up the weight or B) do more reps.


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This. Stopping at 8 reps when you can do, say, 12 is counterproductive and pointless.
> 
> If you have reps left in the tank on your last set you need to either A) bump up the weight or B) do more reps.


Yup, 3 x 8+, so 8,8,amrap. I actually liked it this way better vs building to a 3x8 and then increasing weight.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why the fuck are you on tren?


He needs his “man juice”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This. Stopping at 8 reps when you can do, say, 12 is counterproductive and pointless.
> 
> If you have reps left in the tank on your last set you need to either A) bump up the weight or B) do more reps.


No way man, kill yourself for giving good advice.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yup, 3 x 8+, so 8,8,amrap. I actually liked it this way better vs building to a 3x8 and then increasing weight.


That looks like good advice too. 

Welcome to the Kill Yourself Club


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yup, 3 x 8+, so 8,8,amrap. I actually liked it this way better vs building to a 3x8 and then increasing weight.


Last set AMRAP is a good method of auto-regulating overload: if you can do a fuck ton of reps on the last set, your weight is too light; if you can’t get the reps in, you’re going too heavy (or potentially doing too many sets).  Get the last set in at RPE10?  You’re in the sweet spot. 

It’s pretty simple and foolproof.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Just for fun I tried and curled 60# db one time. Am I cool?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Tried both arms!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just for fun I tried and curled 60# db one time. Am I cool?


You’re super cool


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re super cool


Promise?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 27, 2022)

DIRTY ROTTEN HATERS, THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> DIRTY ROTTEN HATERS, THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU


I'm sober and running out of things to do. Sue me


----------



## TODAY (Jul 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm sober and running out of things to do. Sue me


And so you resort to



*GASP*



BULLYING?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Me? No... Never. I was bragging that's all. Cuz I'm super strong. Wanna see my cock?


----------



## Yano (Jul 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I am on tren.
> 
> Working out tomorrow...and this weekend.
> 
> I can do more reps on dips and chin ups but that is the rep range I'm staying in for compounds.


 Not like I can criticize cus i do weird shit too but ,, wouldnt it make more sense to just run some test or some test n deca or npp ? 

Your playing hurt , seeing a chiro and what ever ,,, its not like you can take full advantage of the tren right now ,, seems like more risk than reward to me being your only using this for recovery and healing right now not growth and new tissue. 

Maybe i'm wrong but it seems like it would be a safer road to travel with less possible  sides.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yup, 3 x 8+, so 8,8,amrap. I actually liked it this way better vs building to a 3x8 and then increasing weight.


That's my favorite part of Grey Skull LP. The Amrap at the end! The farther you push the set the more weight for next session! Also a great way to increase the volume if your weight is too light so you keep make progress.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

But what if you did 3xamrap


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But what if you did 3xamrap


I do that for some exercises that call for it: pull-ups, hyperextensions etc.

Calves love AMRAP work.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You are living proof even something as powerful as tren doesn’t do fuck all without training and diet.
> Tren and a pack of smokes a day at 50. 😂 fuck you’re a train wreck



I feel like this was a personal attack against me


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I feel like this was a personal attack against me


You look like an extra for the aryan prison gang American history X.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You look like an extra for the aryan prison gang American history X.



I actually do, thats the worst part

EDIT:

But more rapey
Which is ironic, because they rape people and i don't


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually do, thats the worst part
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Oh don’t be so humble. You rape people.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 28, 2022)

Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.

I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.

If you have treated me with respect I have done the same.

Those who came to my journal to nitpick, critique, stress me out, piss me off...you can fuck off.

Even Yano saying I'm playing hurt...yeah you can fuck off too.

Congratulations, you win. I'm going to find a different forum where I don't have to feel belittled, ridiculed and more or less shit on.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.
> 
> I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...







Really don’t care.

Everyone was “nice” to you and YOU fucked that up.

So now you got a “fan club”. Go ahead and put me on ignore too. Cause I really don’t care.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 28, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.
> 
> I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


You get better by taking good advice and implementing it, not by stubbornly sticking to suboptimal ways of doing things because your ego and will to be “right” are stronger than your desire to optimize your training.

People have suggested better ways of doing things but you started getting pissy instead of listening.  Your way has you on tren, lifting what a moderately strong teenager can after several years of training and has accumulated you how many injuries?

Yes, people are being harsh, but you’re delusional if you think what you’re doing is working well.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.
> 
> I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


hey brother... i dont think most here meant anything bad what they were saying just wanting you to be cautious to not get hurt. that is all i think they were trying to say... i have been hurt too and i know what you are going thru with back issues... hope you get better soon


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.
> 
> I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck in your quest to find a community that will support your goal of making no progress while rebuffing all constructive criticism


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> hey brother... i dont think most here meant anything bad what they were saying just wanting you to be cautious to not get hurt. that is all i think they were trying to say... i have been hurt too and i know what you are going thru with back issues... hope you get better soon


Yeah you can go with him


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> hey brother... i dont think most here meant anything bad what they were saying just wanting you to be cautious to not get hurt. that is all i think they were trying to say... i have been hurt too and i know what you are going thru with back issues... hope you get better soon


Now you’re speaking for the forum? Have your alt-handle email you when he finds that new forum. I’d suggest MESO.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Now you’re speaking for the forum? Have your alt-handle email you when he finds that new forum. I’d suggest MESO.


i will speak for whom ever i want sir... this is America


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Oh no. @presser showed me. He’s on another “WTF” stamp crusade. My reaction score is dipping to 11,929. Help me!

Presser is being so mean.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Now you’re speaking for the forum? Have your alt-handle email you when he finds that new forum. I’d suggest MESO.


and remember my neck will crush you! LOL


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> i will speak for whom ever i want sir... this is America


This is America and you’re the poster-child of the fat, lazy, unemployed, self-entitled American.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> and remember my neck will crush you! LOL


Yea. I know. One whiff of that cheese you got between chins will knock me out cold.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2022)

Guys, don't worry, he ain't leavin'. He has shut down 3 logs already when people gave feedback he didn't like. He always comes back. (Hence this is Skullcrusher 3.0 - he hasn't changed, only the name of his log has).

Skully, I feel a kinship to you because we came on at about the same time, started grinding, and you were in about the same shape as me when we first started.

You're pride and ego is your worst enemy. You're stuck in a rut man. Make some changes. Apologize for being a shithead and maybe these dudes will help you out.

Wtf are you doing on Tren? You are lifting *maybe* twice in 5 days and smoking a pack a day and eating kratom. Jesus christ man pull it together.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Guys, don't worry, he ain't leavin'. He has shut down 3 logs already when people gave feedback he didn't like. He always comes back. (Hence this is Skullcrusher 3.0 - he hasn't changed, only the name of his log has).
> 
> Skully, I feel a kinship to you because we came on at about the same time, started grinding, and you were in about the same shape as me when we first started.
> 
> ...


you shit posted me huh? hmmm


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> you shit posted me huh? hmmm


That's mature.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

presser said:


> you shit posted me huh? hmmm


I keep telling you, jackass, nobody likes you. You suck. Go away.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Guys, don't worry, he ain't leavin'. He has shut down 3 logs already when people gave feedback he didn't like. He always comes back. (Hence this is Skullcrusher 3.0 - he hasn't changed, only the name of his log has).
> 
> Skully, I feel a kinship to you because we came on at about the same time, started grinding, and you were in about the same shape as me when we first started.
> 
> ...





CohibaRobusto said:


> That's mature.


wrong person i took it off


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 28, 2022)

I just discovered this thread. I'm not too late am I?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I just discovered this thread. I'm not too late am I?


Nah man. Feel free to give @Skullcrusher some advice. He’s very open minded.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I don't want or need advice from anyone.
> 
> I built a good amount of muscle on my own using my own knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


You worthless sack of shit...

Yano's one of the coolest mother fuckers on the forum..He backed your sorry ass up this morning when I was busting your balls, and now you piss in his face

Go play "pitiful me" in the chat later with Presser


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But what if you did 3xamrap


Ummmm, Crossfit???  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You get better by taking good advice and implementing it, not by stubbornly sticking to suboptimal ways of doing things because your ego and will to be “right” are stronger than your desire to optimize your training.
> 
> People have suggested better ways of doing things but you started getting pissy instead of listening.  Your way has you on tren, lifting what a moderately strong teenager can after several years of training and has accumulated you how many injuries?
> 
> Yes, people are being harsh, but you’re delusional if you think what you’re doing is working well.


To his credit though there are forums that basically just have people wanting to take your money and don't give 2 fucks about what you take, how you train, your diet, etc. so yeah, plenty of other places for him to feel more welcome.


----------

